# Looking for a Retired Sheepdog...



## cows573

My elderly farming parents have moved into their retirement home on the farm.

As they are no longer fit to really work on the farm but still have involvement, they are needing company.

I and they, think a wee collie would make a lovely pet, give them company, get them out and about...

I have looked at the dogs needing new homes in our area and none would be suitable for them. I have also looked at the border collie trust and again, they have no suitable matches...

Does anyone have any suggestions? They would require a dog good with kids and visitors (grandkids and family), we have livestock on the farm, cats and vehicles travel by their house.

I don't really want to bred our collie, but will to provide them with a suitable pet if necessary. And will find suitable homes for her other pups, if not, we will keep them...


----------



## Lurcherlad

I would suggest to keep looking and that breeding your dog for that reason wouldn't be sensible or in the best interests of the dog tbh.

Far better to wait a while to find a suitable dog in rescue than potentially produce up to 10 pups when so many dogs are being killed every day for want of a good home.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

cows573 said:


> My elderly farming parents have moved into their retirement home on the farm.
> 
> As they are no longer fit to really work on the farm but still have involvement, they are needing company.
> 
> I and they, think a wee collie would make a lovely pet, give them company, get them out and about...
> 
> I have looked at the dogs needing new homes in our area and none would be suitable for them. I have also looked at the border collie trust and again, they have no suitable matches...
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions? They would require a dog good with kids and visitors (grandkids and family), we have livestock on the farm, cats and vehicles travel by their house.
> 
> I don't really want to bred our collie, but will to provide them with a suitable pet if necessary. And will find suitable homes for her other pups, if not, we will keep them...


Have you looked on Dogs Trust rehoming centres? They have rehoming centres all over the country, and you can search for dogs by breed and even age, They seem to have a total of 43 Border collies needing homes. I have searched in the 5/7 year age range and the ones below have come up.
https://www.dogstrust.org.uk/rehoming/dogs/filters/~269~~4~~n~

There is also an age 8+ age range if you search, or if you want younger then 5/7 you just need to refine your search, there may be a suitable dog on there.


----------



## Canarie

Have you tried www.dogsblog.com ?
Have hundreds of dogs on the website needing homes,all ages.
I would not suggest a puppy.Is it fair on your parents and fair on the puppy?I help at a rescue and see too often young and older dogs given up for adoption as the owners are incapable of fulfilling the dogs needs.Often as the dog has not been walked daily the dog has not been socialized and that in itself presents problems.
Another rescue I would recommend is www.oldies.org.uk

Canarie


----------



## tantrumbean

Where are you based? Morgan's Rescue in Cumbria might be worth a try!


----------



## smokeybear

cows573 said:


> My elderly farming parents have moved into their retirement home on the farm.
> 
> As they are no longer fit to really work on the farm but still have involvement, they are needing company.
> 
> I and they, think a wee collie would make a lovely pet, give them company, get them out and about...
> 
> I have looked at the dogs needing new homes in our area and none would be suitable for them. I have also looked at the border collie trust and again, they have no suitable matches...
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions? They would require a dog good with kids and visitors (grandkids and family), we have livestock on the farm, cats and vehicles travel by their house.
> 
> I don't really want to bred our collie, but will to provide them with a suitable pet if necessary. And will find suitable homes for her other pups, if not, we will keep them...


Have you tried Wiccaways?

http://www.wiccaweys.co.uk/
http://bordercolliesneedinghomes.weebly.com/
http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/services/public/findarescue/Default.aspx?breed=5166

http://www.oldies.org.uk/?cat=1,2,3,8&tag=collies-shepherds&gclid=CPPQ0omF29MCFcHNGwodPScFKw
http://www.nawt.org.uk/rehoming/dog...breed=collie&gclid=CLXd9J6F29MCFRQSGwodrYwMDg


----------



## Moobli

Whereabouts are you? There is a FB page specifically for collies that have not made the grade as working dogs and I am also a member of a farming forum where there are both trained and potential working dogs as well as those who have not made the grade for working.

If you PM me I will send the links to you.


----------



## Calvine

Moobli said:


> Whereabouts are you? There is a FB page specifically for collies that have not made the grade as working dogs and I am also a member of a farming forum where there are both trained and potential working dogs as well as those who have not made the grade for working.
> 
> If you PM me I will send the links to you.


@Moobli: OP has not appeared on the thread since the first post early May, despite a fair few suggestions. I doubt she/he will see your offer.


----------



## Moobli

Oops sorry I didn't realise it was an old thread ... thanks


----------



## cows573

I actually tried all the suggestions from the posters when I posted this. And regularly checked for posts since that date for more suggestions. Have now PM'd Moobli for the facebook page.

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## Moobli

PM'd you.


----------

